

Cranking, by Merlin Mann (2011) - Sukotto
http://www.43folders.com/2011/04/22/cranking

======
Sukotto
I really needed to re-read this tonight and it hit me as hard as it usually
does. So much so, that I'm posting it, despite the fact that it will almost
certainly fall, without notice, off of "new" in the next few minutes.

But maybe it won't. And if it doesn't, maybe it will help someone else gain
some perspective the way it has helped me (repeatedly over the years)

So let's hope.

\--

 _Please, do not post links to any previous discussion._

Anyone interested in that is fully capable of using the search and I strongly
feel that those comments damage the conversation more than they help.

Specifically, that they:

1) chill the current conversation by implying that everything interesting has
already been said, and

2) drive people away from the current thread to go look at reams of old
comments elsewhere.

They don't always kill the discussion, but IMHO they serve as additional
weight making it harder to get the conversation off the ground.

